# Any reason to go to a Woodcraft store?



## chartle (Sep 19, 2015)

There was one in the Pittsburgh area but it closed years ago.

I live close enough to Parkersburg to make it a short day trip.

I have a Rockler 10 minutes away but thought maybe taking a road trip.

As a bonus Tudor's Biscuit World is on the way. :eat:


----------



## Boss302 (Sep 19, 2015)

My local Woodcraft buys wood from local suppliers so you can find some nice stuff once in a while.  If I need anything else from them, I just buy it on-line.


----------



## stonepecker (Sep 19, 2015)

Get to know the people there. Go several times and make friends.
Then get their number and when you have a question, call them and if you have done it right.......they will remember you.
I always get more help from someone who has met me in person then someone off the internet.

They want to make you happy. Also, you can find unadvertized, in store specials sometimes.
I prefer to look over pieces of wood for special turning as to letting them just pick me out one. 
If they know you well enough, they know what you are looking for.


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 19, 2015)

For penmaking, I think everything the corporate offers, you can find on-line with better pricing.  The local franchise owner CAN handle whatever he wants to add, so sometimes you will find more unique products--unique to that ONE store--can be cool!!

They offer lessons---again, good value, usually.

Last, you need a pen kit NOW--they have it---online it will take a few days.

I was at my local WoodCraft yesterday, got some help on fixing my bandsaw and bought a couple pen kits.  

EDIT IN:  Also got to look at a bunch of lathes---reassuring to know there is nothing that offers features that would help me beyond my Jet and Delta minis.   All, except one,  of my existing lathes came from my local WoodCraft, as did my bandsaw and table saw.

Yes, there is a reason to visit WoodCraft---IMO!!


----------



## TonyL (Sep 19, 2015)

Ours has a very good selection and excellent help (IMHO). Of the three stores I have near me, WC is the most expensive.


----------



## Sabaharr (Sep 19, 2015)

I always visit a local Woodcraft when passing through. There are none even near Louisiana.  I prefer to see the exact blanks I buy and this way I can. I also usually find something I can't live without.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Sep 19, 2015)

Our local Woodcraft supports many clubs including our penturners group and the MAPG. I try to buy from them versus online when I can even if it's a little more. Learned much from them and have also gotten some special deals after I got to know the owner.


----------



## randyrls (Sep 20, 2015)

Cliff;  If you've never been there, by all means go, introduce yourself, take a few pens, spend some time browsing. Find out if a woodturning club meets there  and when.

Finally;  I try to support my local Woodcraft because I want them to be there.  If they don't have an item, they are always ready to special order anything I might need from the catalog (no shipping!).  AND they are about 15 minutes from my house.


----------



## chartle (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks for the replies but I wouldn't be going there to join a club or get to know the owner. Its 2 and half hours away so not a trip a would make on a regular basis.

Like I posted I have a rockler very close and I've talked to a few people there. 

As for a local club Pittsburgh has one that has its own space, or shared space. Need to look into joining, they were off for the summer.


----------



## BSea (Sep 20, 2015)

I don't have Woodcraft or Rockler near me. But when I travel, I always try to go to the local Woodcraft in that area.  The one in Austin TX even gave me the weekend sale rate because they knew I was not going to be in the area for the sale.  And FWIW, the Rockler stores I've been to haven't had the turning selection that the Woodcraft stores have.


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 20, 2015)

I wish the closest store to me was closer, they are always offering courses that would be very useful to any woodworking hobbiest or even professional.
I just don't like to drive in the area they are located because at my age I don't like heavy traffic anymore.


----------



## stonepecker (Sep 20, 2015)

Smitty37 said:


> I wish the closest store to me was closer, they are always offering courses that would be very useful to any woodworking hobbiest or even professional.
> I just don't like to drive in the area they are located because at my age I don't like heavy traffic anymore.


 
*Maybe we can find a diet plan for that traffic. :biggrin:*


----------



## oneleggimp (Sep 20, 2015)

Sterling Heights Michigan Woodcraft store has good personnel and they are helpful and friendly.  It's close to 25 miles one way so I don't go there often but when I do,  I never leave in any other mood than satisfied.


----------



## mmayo (Sep 20, 2015)

I am recognized in both the local Woodcraft and the Rockler.  I buy most pen related items on line, but an odd piece of wood, a painted tube or a restock of the Norton sandpaper is handled through the locals.  The Rockler cut off sled with a hold down has probably saved a finger.  Repetitive cuts like pen blanks or my cedar plugs can make your mind wander.  I always use the hold down now and my hands are far from the blade, NICE!


----------



## MTViper (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm 2.5 hours from the closest Woodcraft or Rockler. Once a month or so, usually in conjunction with the monthly woodturning club meeting, I "run away from home", hit 2 Woodcrafts, 2 Rocklers, and Woodworld TX, then go to the meeting and spend the night.  I get away from home, eat in restaurants we don't have at home, and get to spend as long as I want talking woodworking with good, knowledgeable people.  The next day, I'm ready to go home and inspired to do some more turning.  

Of course out west, 2.5 hours is a distance, not a time.


----------



## Marnat3 (Sep 21, 2015)

I have recently come to the conclusion that the local Woodcraft has better prices and slightly better customer service than my local Rockler, It also seems that whatever my question is, no-one is sure at Rockler but at woodcraft almost any of the sales people I have come across what i am talking about. Not putting Rockler down but I feel better at Woodcraft.


----------



## drewdin (Sep 21, 2015)

I visit both Rockler and woodcraft, when I first got started turning I used them as my resource on how to do things. They helped me out a ton, not only with what to buy but how to use the tools. They didn’t have to do any of that so I really appreciated it. When I did find things cheaper online they would price match most of the time. Plus, I always prefer paying a store local than paying online.


----------



## hcpens (Sep 21, 2015)

Smitty37, you can always buddy up with another student from your area, share the gas and have company. Check with the store they maybe able to hook you up with someone going to the course.


----------



## TurtleTom (Sep 21, 2015)

First, go to Tudor's Biscuit World.  Then figure out if the rest of the trip is worth it.:bananen_smilies051:


----------



## RedBeard (Sep 21, 2015)

Man I wish the Woodcraft store around here hasn't closed up shop. I used to stop there after work on Fridays (payday) then *POOF* it was gone. I now live in a woodworking void. Closest Woodcraft is in Indianapolis, a 2.5 hour drive. Closest Rockler is in Schamburg, Illinois. Supposedly only an hour away but as anyone who drives through Illinois knows that's fairy tale.


----------



## csr67 (Sep 21, 2015)

I guess I'm lucky to have two local Rocklers and a Woodcraft near the office. Rockler is great for non pen shop stuff, but Woodcraft is my go to for a much larger pen and blank collection. All my nice stuff come from IAP Vendors.


----------



## PSNCO (Sep 21, 2015)

I love having a Woodcraft nearby.  Their local specials are great.  I just picked up some 3x3x6 of Madrone.  One block is spalted, curly and a bit of burls all in one block.... $7.50.  Picked up some Ambrosia Maple blocks for about $11.  It's nice to have a store that I can run to for bushings, tubes or even kits when I've misplaced or need something and don't want to wait 3-5 days to order from the online vendors.

I love the online vendor prices and having the convenience of shipped right to the door, but if you don't support the brick and mortar stores, they may not be around "tomorrow" when you need that instant gratification or item when your in a jam.


----------



## kovalcik (Sep 22, 2015)

My Woodcraft gives a 10% discount to turning/woodworking clubs.  That levels the playing field.  I buy some supplies from them and thats where I buy my lathes and other big tools. 
If they carry it at a reasonable price, I try to give them business since it is nice to have somewhere to pick up stuff at the last minute.


----------



## sschering (Sep 22, 2015)

We had a new store open here.. It's Windsor Plywood.

I didn't expect much walking in seeing the outdoor displays of decking but just in the door is a huge 20" wide natural edge plank of walnut (and a huge price tag), then I find bowl blanks including lots of exotics, rows and rows of hardwoods and just as I finish my tour of the store I see pen kits and blanks..  Not a huge election but better than the nothing this town usually has to offer. I think it's the same manufacturer as Woodcraft.. Oddly enough not a ton of plywood  

I left $20 lighter.. I hope I fair so well on future trips..


----------



## raar25 (Sep 22, 2015)

Sorry I avoid our woodcraft like the a rash.  Some of them are not the most friendly people I have dealt with.  Also as Ed said, you can get almost everything much cheaper on line even after paying additional for shipping.


----------



## MTViper (Sep 23, 2015)

Headed to the DFW Metroplex tomorrow (2.5-3.5 hours away).  I'll have lunch with my youngest brother, and shop at 2 Woodcrafts, 2 Rocklers, and Woodworld TX then go to the monthly woodturning club meeting.  What a great day!  No telling what I'll find that I can't live without.


----------



## chartle (Dec 13, 2015)

*Update*

Ok So I my son wanted to make a fountain pen for his ex girlfriend for Xmas so instead of ordering one I decided it was time for a road trip. Left around 9:15 from Pittsburgh and headed to Parkersburg which should be like their flagship store correct? Stopped at Biscuit World for breakfast and got there around 12:15 or so.

The pen kit selection is much better than say a Rockler store but not so much for the wood. At my Rockler there are 3 or 4 big tubs, like used for beer at parties, with tons of cheap scraps to dig through. I was telling my son that a piece, maybe a ragged 5" scrap from the end of board, is maybe $2 and can make a half dozen pens. I have to stop looking because I just can't resist grabbing a few. 

But anyway he found his pen. I bought one each of the ornaments, a teacher pen for my brother in law's wife and a pack of the small micro mesh pads. I've never used micro mesh just some 12,000 grit wet dry I found at Hobby Lobby.

So that was my trip. Took way too long and doubt I would do it again.

One nice thing is that this Woodcraft had real turned pens on most all the bins versus just a pic on the bins at Rockler.

So I have a few projects over the holidays. You know I haven't turned anything in more than a month maybe more. :befuddled:

PS I recommend the Taters and anything with bacon. They are both deep fried. :biggrin:


----------



## Wayne (Dec 13, 2015)

If it wasn't for the local Milwaukee Woodcraft store and Ed Brown teaching me how to turn pens there, I would have never gotten this addiction. 

It was the OCD in me that questioned, why isn't there more information that a curious penturner could use as a guide for selecting kits?

These Bushing and Tube Charts that followed are now downloaded by individuals from around the world. Yes, here they are.

This was my contribution to the pen turning community. What is yours?


----------



## Notscottish (Dec 13, 2015)

Our local woodcraft supports our woodturning club by giving us a free place to meet including use of their tools and offers us a generous discount on most items.

they also offer advice on products and techniques, classes, a great clearance section and are friendly and helpful.

I live near a Rockler as well and the same can be said for them as well.


----------



## Joey-Nieves (Dec 14, 2015)

I like Woodcraft very much.  To me the store visit is a great experience.  The only problem is the closest store is a 3 1/2 hour flight and a 45 min drive.

boomer!


----------



## Sappheiros (Dec 14, 2015)

Joey-Nieves said:


> I like Woodcraft very much.  To me the store visit is a great experience.  The only problem is the closest store is a 3 1/2 hour flight and a 45 min drive.
> 
> boomer!



And I thought I had it bad to have to drive an hour away to the closest Woodcraft!  Consider yourself lucky.  It's easy to add things into a basket and forget that you'll end up with a total bill by the end...


----------



## Sabaharr (Dec 14, 2015)

RedBeard said:


> Man I wish the Woodcraft store around here hasn't closed up shop. I used to stop there after work on Fridays (payday) then *POOF* it was gone. I now live in a woodworking void. Closest Woodcraft is in Indianapolis, a 2.5 hour drive. Closest Rockler is in Schamburg, Illinois. Supposedly only an hour away but as anyone who drives through Illinois knows that's fairy tale.


 
You want to talk VOID. My closest is Houston or Birmingham. I am by New Orleans. Either one is 5 to 5 hours one way.


----------



## sschering (Dec 15, 2015)

chartle said:


> I've never used micro mesh just some 12,000 grit wet dry I found at Hobby Lobby.



I just made the switch from the hobby lobby kit to real Micromesh pads.. It's worth it.. They work better and don't wear through as easily. 
I get a better finish too.


----------

